# Amtrak from LA Union Station to Riverside



## Natalie (Jun 14, 2017)

I'm a first time Amtrak traveller who will be making her way from LA Union Station to Riverside on a Sunday. I'm thinking of either taking the Pacific Surfliner (travelling coach) to Fullerton and then the Thruway Bus to Riverside, or the Southwest Chief direct to Riverside.

i have a couple of questions:

- I've heard that not all doors on every car open on the train at different stations. Is this the case for the Pacific Surfliner? How will I know to be in the correct car to get off at Fullerton?

- Would I be guaranteed a seat on the Thruway Bus? I read that they can be shared with Greyhound operated buses.

- My only hesitation with taking the Southwest Chief is that it would arrive in Riverside at 7.30pm. Would it be safe for a solo female traveller to be there at that time of the night?

Thanks


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 14, 2017)

I do believe all doors on the Surfliners open at every stop. Not all doors on the SW do, since they have to be opened manually. But either way, when you board, you will be directed to a specific car to sit, whose door will be opened.

The Thruway busses used on that route are dedicated Amtrak California buses. They are only used to carry connecting Amtrak passengers. So yes, you will be guaranteed a seat.

I never used the Riverside stop, so I'm unfamiliar with it. I'm sure others will chime in.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jun 14, 2017)

An alternative would be Metrolink's Riverside Line - described below as Riverside - downtown

http://www.metrolinktrains.com/stations/detail/station_id/120.html

They have a couple of Sunday trains ...

http://www.metrolinktrains.com/schedules/stationtostation/?from=131&to=120&weekday=0&submit.x=88&submit.y=18

This is the same station as Amtrak.

Metrolink is $13 one-way (interesting, a weekend day-pass for Sunday is only $10!)

Yes, all doors on the Surfliner will open at Fullerton - an announcement will be made.

Good Luck!


----------



## Natalie (Jun 14, 2017)

Forgot to mention that I'll have with me a large luggage that won't fit under a seat. I was worried that there might not be enough space to fit my luggage on the Metrolink?

Interested in hearing back about how safe Riverside station is and whether Metrolink would be able to accommodate my luggage and how busy it is on Sundays.

Thanks


----------



## BCL (Jun 14, 2017)

Natalie said:


> Forgot to mention that I'll have with me a large luggage that won't fit under a seat. I was worried that there might not be enough space to fit my luggage on the Metrolink?
> 
> Interested in hearing back about how safe Riverside station is and whether Metrolink would be able to accommodate my luggage and how busy it is on Sundays.
> 
> Thanks


On a Sunday? Is it just one large piece? As long as you're not bumping it into everyone, I doubt it becomes an issue.

Don't they advertise Metrolink as suitable for airport service?


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jun 14, 2017)

Natalie said:


> Forgot to mention that I'll have with me a large luggage that won't fit under a seat. I was worried that there might not be enough space to fit my luggage on the Metrolink?
> 
> Interested in hearing back about how safe Riverside station is and whether Metrolink would be able to accommodate my luggage and how busy it is on Sundays.
> 
> Thanks


A commuter train on Sunday? You'll probably have lots of room.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jun 14, 2017)

Yea, on Sunday you should be fine with the suitcase. If you sit near a door you can just put it in front of you. If there are no bicycles on the train, stow it there by the door (and you can sit nearby).


----------

